

Last.fm radio subscriptions - batasrki
http://blog.last.fm/2009/04/22/radio-subscriptions

======
thalur
It seems to me like this was a missed opportunity for building a new model for
audio-based advertising. Something that inserts adverts tailored to the
listner (language, country, music choices etc) in between bits of music.
However, I don't know Last.fm well enough to know if this would work - I've
only used it a couple of times.

~~~
jokermatt999
Pandora did. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/pandora-radio-starts-
se...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/20/pandora-radio-starts-serving-
audio-ads/)

(My apologies for TechCrunch, but it was the first result)

------
flipbrad
From the 'ripping the bandage off' school of PR - and there's a lot of 'owie'
in the comments thread. Cringeworthy stuff but ultimately let's hope last.fm's
long term viability increases because of the move, and that people get over
the shift fast.

~~~
batasrki
People who still have access, you mean? All those who feel wronged will go on
to other sites and loudly complain about the treatment.

Last.fm's reputation is going to suffer for a while.

------
yesimahuman
I wonder how that price compares to other services that actually allow you to
pause the music...

------
jrnkntl
PR: fail. Do they even have communication people aboard there?

------
csbartus
very strange business model !

------
trezor
And there we have yet another complete communication failure from last.fm.

As if they didn't piss of people enough with their previous announcement, they
sure as hell didn't pay attention to the feedback they got there and walked
right into the same flaming pit once again.

With communication skills like this it will be interesting to see how last.fm
develops from here on.

